
Ask HN: How do VCs verify employment history? - EleventhSun
If someone is from Google or similar, does this actually hold weight when pitching to VCs? If so, how exactly do VCs verify work history?
======
greenyoda
_" If so, how exactly do VCs verify work history?"_

I'd guess they'd verify work history the same way that potential employers
would:

\- Contact the applicant's past employers listed on their resume. HR
departments will generally confirm an ex-employee's job title(s) and dates of
employment (but not much else).

\- Contact the applicant's references. If you worked at a big tech company,
it's possible that the VC knows your reference or knows someone who knows
them.

